# Forget the 4x4 and get the Ripsaw



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20150715-meet-the-ripsaw-ev2-the-295000-600hp-personal-luxury-tank


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Nice but all at the low low price of a quarter mill. Guess I'm sticking with my gmc, jeep wrangler, Honda rancher 4 wheeler, and my klr. All I need is a travel trailer and a small trailer for the jeep and a bol like jnr just got


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I remember when RipSaw was just a dream of a couple of ******* guys .. it sure has come a long way!!!


BTW: I love my KLR as well :2thumb:


----------

